# What Tobacco brand takes up the most space in your cellar?



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

I saw the thread for pipes so I thought a tobacco thread to accompany the pipe thread would be nice. So i'll get things started.

1. Dunhill (over a Dozen sealed tins as well as several ounces of bulk)
2. G.L. Pease (same)
3. Esoterica Tobacianna (probably about 10 tins and several ounces of Bulk)
4. Samual Gawith (9 tins)
5. Comptons of Gashiels (7 4 oz jars and 2 100g unopened bags)
6. Mcclellands ( 5 or 6)
7. Rattrays (4)


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

G.L. Pease by far. I don't have anything else in bulk just the odd tin of Penzance, Lux. Bullseye, Christmas Cheer, and Escudo.


----------



## afilter (Oct 9, 2008)

MacBaren
Samual Gwaith
Altadis


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

In order:
GLP
C&D
Rattray
McClelland


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Escudo (about 40 tins)
Sammy G. FVF & St.James Flake (about the same)
GLP (probably 3 lbs worth total tins)
McC. (a couple of lbs)
Reiner (ditto)
Rattrays (need more HOTW!)


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

1) McClellands (2015, St James Woods, #24, Navy Cavendish, various Grand Orientals, Red Cake, Froggie on the town)
2) Rattrays (HOTW, Red Rap, various single tins of Brown Clunee, OG, MF)
3) Gawith & Hoggarth (a few pounds of Kendal Kentucky)
4) Esoterica (a few pounds of Stonehaven)
5) Several tins of Escudo
6) Hearth and Home (a pound each of AJ's and Classic Burley Kake)
7) Reiners - about 12 tins of LGF


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

John Middleton blends take up at least half my cellar. PA and CH make up the majority of that.

Not counting the numerous tins, tubs, baggies, and samples that I have open, here's my cellar....

DSturg369's Online Tobacco Cellar


----------



## KevinV (Jun 24, 2009)

I've just started a cellar and it's mostly Prince Albert with a couple tubs of Carter Hall and some miscellaneous other blends.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Assorted Dunhill blends and Escudo.

*This reminds me and especially for new members...we have a place where you can list and update your cellars. It's free and easy to use. *

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-pipe-forum/28885-online-cellars.html

We'd like to see whatcha got!


----------



## laney1566 (Apr 8, 2009)

I have stored several pounds of my own blend.
Quess I can let ya in on it since one of the ingredients is no longer available and the other is local to Portland.

12oz of Dunhill Early Morning Pipe & 4oz of a blend called Black Walnut (it might be a Stokkebye blend). Makes a nice pound of tasty yet slightly aromatic tobacco.

I have several more pounds of other experiments.

1lb Penzance
8oz each of the following;
McClelland 2010, 2015, 2020 2035, 5100
1 Tin each of MacBaren Scottish Mixture & Dark Twist, Escudo, Frog Morton, Patriot Flake, Bengal Slices.

Other little goodies such as 1 can of Briggs and I'm sure I can find some Half & Half in there somewhere

Seems I can't post pics directly yet....Oh well...Your loss!!


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Sam Gawith or Esoterica


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

The two bands most represented by tins are are C&D & McC. But have good stashes of of bulk from Peretti's and the Owl Shop.


----------



## RipVanWinkle (Apr 17, 2009)

McClelland's (VA's and VA/Orientals)


I Looooooooove McClelland Virginia's!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

1) SG (8 tins)
2) Rattray (5 tins)
3) McClellend (4 tins)
4) Dan Tobacco, Peterson, C&D, Butera, Presbyterian, Esoterica (12 tins total)

And growing!


----------



## Alyks (Jun 2, 2007)

1) Sammie Gawith
2) McClelland
3) Hearth & Home


----------



## Twiggz (Feb 15, 2009)

Peterson University flake

JustforHim Short cut to mushrooms. LOL it was the first tobacco I fell in love with, so I bought a pound. I didn't realize how your tastes change to tobacco over time. opps:wacko:


----------



## Nicolas J. Pug (Apr 21, 2009)

GLP is my leading brand, Westminster, Kensington, and Blackpoint.........about four pounds total.

I am also stocking up on FVF and Escudo.


----------



## David M (Mar 11, 2009)

sounds7 said:


> I saw the thread for pipes so I thought a tobacco thread to accompany the pipe thread would be nice. So i'll get things started.
> 
> 1. Dunhill (over a Dozen sealed tins as well as several ounces of bulk)
> 2. G.L. Pease (same)
> ...


Although far less in quantity, very similar in rank (minus the Dunhill which I only have 1). Wonder why that is?!?!?!?


----------



## s.tyler (May 21, 2009)

error.


----------



## Griz (May 10, 2009)

MacBaren is topdog in my cellar with McClelland a close second.


----------



## AcworthAl (Mar 16, 2009)

IRC VA Flake-8 oz
Bracken Flake 8 oz
Gourment English 8 oz
1792 8 oz
Sherlock Holmes 2 tins
Larry's Blend 16 oz
PW #78 16 oz
BGM 8 oz
Dr. Bradley's Mixture 16 oz
Three Star Royale 16 oz
Irish Flake - just one tin
Carter Hall 12 oz
PA 12 oz
Lane's BWB 4 oz


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Nothing but Home & Hearth now, but give me time; I'm just starting!


----------



## SailorJack (Mar 1, 2008)

Peter Stokkebye


----------



## Old_Salt (Feb 25, 2008)

Escudo 33 tins
Scottish Cake 13 x 100 g tins & 10 x 50 g tins
FVF 13 tins + 1.5 # bulk
LBF 4.5 # bulk.
Beacon 11 tins


----------



## Zeabed (Apr 23, 2009)

Penzance and Escudo.


----------



## nate560 (Nov 13, 2008)

By far Dunhill then about the same amount of GLP, S&G, Rattrays, McC, G&H, Esoterica and alot Escudo, Scottish Cake, McCranies Red Ribbon and Red Flake Solani 660 and 633 and Reiner Long Golden Flake or as its called now Gold Label where they are the only ones from a paricular company. I also have alot of Russ Ouellette blends in bulk.


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

New forum software recommended this thread. Figured I'd necromance it back to the top.

C&D and GLPease are my two top dogs.

What say you?


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

I'll help perform CPR on this thread. I have a ton of SG Coniston and Tabac Manil Le Petit Robin that I now rarely smoke. Fortunately, I've stocked up on Solani Virginia Flake and Silver Flake, and GLP Stonehenge Flake and Davidoff Flake Medallions—all of which I love.


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Wow, welcome to the way back machine!

C&D
GH&Co
Solani 
GL Pease 
McClelland
Mac Baren 
A fair amount of F&T


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

As you all know, i have not been a "piper" as long as most of you, when i started i could still find Dunhill so i started to stock up on it as and when i found some.
Its by far the biggest stock pile in my cellar at 73 Tins. I also have a good stock of GH and SG though the GH is mostly in jars but i do have a few tins.


----------



## ukbob (Dec 17, 2019)

Sam Gawith followed by Dunhill.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Got rid of most of my stash. Kept mostly Dunhill and c&d sb

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## GunnyJ (Jun 22, 2018)

Mac Baren, Sam Gawith, Esoterica, and Peter Stokkebye C&D.


----------



## deathmetal (Jul 21, 2015)

I seem to have a great deal of Gawith Hoggarth, Dunhill, Peterson, Mac Baren, and Peter Stokkebye blends, as well as a good stash of _507-C Virginia Slices_ and _Prince Albert_.


----------

